# What is your "alignment" and how do you relate to it?



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

garcdanny26 said:


> I think this test gave me Lawful Good when I took it, but I feel Neutral Good fits me better, based on the description. Plus another quiz I took gave me Neutral Good.


 Along similar lines, a lot of Evil people would test as Neutral or Good on that test by the "virtue" of having friends that they don't treat as viciously as they do everybody else.

Take everything you've heard about not taking MyersBriggs test results as Gospel... now *double* that for Alignment tests


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder where the lawful evil people are. I'd have so many questions.


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

I think I got true neutral last time I did the test, but I've also gotten chaotic neutral and lawful neutral. I'm very neutral apparently.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nightstorm said:


> I wonder where the lawful evil people are. I'd have so many questions.


 Probably in the real world: I would guess that most of humanity leans towards the Lawful Evil corner of the graph.

Though more Lawful than Evil:

Lawful Neutral first
Lawful Evil second 
True Neutral third


----------



## hahahalessandra (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm a Neutral Good...which is no surprise since I'm an INFP.


----------



## Zerobot (Apr 29, 2017)

Hm, Chaotic Neutral.


----------



## Eefje (May 8, 2017)

I am a True Neutral. I think it aligns well with INFP because INFP's are very open minded and flexible when it comes to others and other perspectives/situations/whatever. Sometimes bad things are done for the better, sometimes good things are done because that's the best thing to do at that moment. It depends on the situation, really.

"They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction."

I think you can achieve the most understanding/empathy while remaining neutral (that's my opinion anyway). 
I don't know what my Enneagram is, yet. I posted a long thread in the "what's my enneagram" tab a week ago, but nobody has responded yet (WHY??? )


----------



## Index (May 17, 2017)

Wow, I'm the first to have lawful evil.

Usually get true neutral, sometimes chaotic neutral.


----------



## Wincor (May 15, 2017)

Well, look at this...Although it did say "True Neutral" specifically. 

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXX (14)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaos --- XXXXX (5)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXX (5)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Evil ---- XXXX (4)


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Nightstorm said:


> I've been super in to the whole alignment system lately and I've just been curious as to where other people fit in and how they experience their alignment and morality (or lack thereof) in their normal day to day lives?
> 
> I'd really like a deeper insight in to how people of these alignments behave in day to day life and how they think their MBTI or enneagram type may or may not tie in to it.
> 
> For those that don't know their alignment, you can do the Alignment Test here.


I took this test a couple years ago, and it allowed for one more type, which I got though the exact wording may be off: True Neutral Human Cleric. 

I scored high for wisdom, charisma and I can't remember the other two; I do remember scoring low for constitution, and that I had the power to raise the dead.

For me it was a test I took because on another personality forum someone wanted to know what my D&D alignment was, and as I've never played the game I looked up something online, found the test, shared the scores, and that was that.

I don't suppose I relate to the alignment as anything but a pleasant way to share my alignment, scores and some qualities or skills that I remember... when someone asks.

ADDITION: I chose "True Neutral" in the poll because I read someone's description of it, which is what I got--that and the "Human Cleric" part, too, which did not change the general description of true neutral; rather I had the additional comments about my being able to raise the dead, and some other comments I no longer remember.


----------



## ofTurquoiseSeas (Jan 29, 2017)

Wincor said:


> Well, look at this...Although it did say "True Neutral" specifically.
> 
> Alignment:
> Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (15)
> ...


This happened to me too! But instead of Lawful Neutral and True Neutral, the tossup is between Neutral Good and True Neutral.

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (23)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXX (8)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaos --- XXXXXXX (7)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Evil ---- XX (2)

Between the two, I believe that I'm more Neutral Good than a True Neutral. From what I could tell, True Neutrals are very objective, and while I appreciate objectivity I just don't think I'm a pure observer ...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Neutral Good - ESTP 6w7


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

If we were to take this set of spectra and apply them to a political spectrum we would discover some worthy things.

The actual moral truth is that only neutral good is moral.

EVERYTHING else is immoral in part. Morality or wisdom is goodness.

Incidentally, the test is exceedingly poor and more funzie than anything else.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Chaotic good. esfp 7w6. I think that it fits.
A chaotic good character acts as his conscience directs him with little regard for what others expect of him. He makes his own way, but he's kind and benevolent. He believes in goodness and right but has little use for laws and regulations. He hates it when people try to intimidate others and tell them what to do. He follows his own moral compass, which, although good, may not agree with that of society.
Chaotic good is the best alignment you can be because it combines a good heart with a free spirit.
Chaotic good can be a dangerous alignment when it disrupts the order of society and punishes those who do well for themselves.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Chaotic Good.

My ethnicity (Maori) is a minority group here in New Zealand now, and I grew up with tense relations to police and media due to being intuitively aware of racism and structural discrimination. It's made me more critical of government and incompetent authority. I've gradually become somewhat of an advocate for decriminalization of victimless crimes (like smoking marijuana), because I've come to follow my own sense of morality strongly and have only a practical acknowledgement of law. Unjust laws and political corruption has turned me into somewhat of a cynic with my worldview, but I still consider myself an optimist. The movies I've been interested in have tended to have anti-heroes and sympathetic villains, because I enjoy more interesting moral dilemmas. Characters like Omar Little from The Wire, Itachi Uchiha from Naruto, Lelouch from Code Geasss, and V from V For Vendetta had a pretty strong impact on me over the years, because I like applying morality to gritty, practical realism in terms of what I find justifiable. I've become somewhat leftist in thought, mostly because I find many hard-right political stances to be in denial about reality (climate change denial etc), instead choosing to promote views that serve their interests. The frustration with apologists who refuse to admit structural problems exist has been real.


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Feb 14, 2011)

True neutral. I definitely relate to the description. I am not so much apathetic as wary of others' motives.


----------



## Dream_Crusader (Mar 30, 2017)

Neutral Good with Chaotic Good tendencies. 

I prefer to find a balance when it comes to dealing with problems and helping people. Pragmatic to a fault, i try to see both sides of an issue and work diplomacy or compromise to the situation. However if there is something that i deeply believe in or hold close to me, that is either violated or discredited , i will do what i'll have to to make it right if things get bad enough.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

I consider myself to be neutral good with more Lawful good tenancies, but this quiz says that I am lawful good. I did get a lot of chaotic good points though :tongue:


*Lawful Good*

*Lawful Good- A lawful good character acts as a good person is expected or required to act. He combines a commitment to oppose evil with the discipline to fight relentlessly. He tells the truth, keeps his word, helps those in need, and speaks out against injustice. A lawful good character hates to see the guilty go unpunished. Lawful good is the best alignment you can be because it combines honor and compassion. However, lawful good can be a dangerous alignment when it restricts freedom and criminalizes self-interest.
[HR][/HR]
Detailed Results:

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (29)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (25)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (24)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXX (13)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Neutral - XXXXXXXX (8)
Chaos --- XXXXXXX (7)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Evil ---- X (1)
*


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

I always seem to end up either True Neutral or Chaotic Neutral. This time it was True Neutral. I'm not evil - at least I do my best not to be evil - but I'm not always as good as I can be. I believe in order but I don't think laws should be absolute. Unjust laws should be challenged and just laws should be obeyed and defended. I think that many of the questions lacked nuance. When you have to resort to the least incorrect answer rather than the correct one there is a problem.

*True Neutral *

*True Neutral-* A true neutral character does what seems to be a good idea. He doesn't feel strongly one way or the other when it comes to good vs. evil or law vs. chaos. Most true neutral characters exhibit a lack of conviction or bias rather than a commitment to neutrality. Such a character thinks of good as better than evil after all, he would rather have good neighbors and rulers than evil ones. Still, he's not personally committed to upholding good in any abstract or universal way. Some true neutral characters, on the other hand, commit themselves philosophically to neutrality. They see good, evil, law, and chaos as prejudices and dangerous extremes. They advocate the middle way of neutrality as the best, most balanced road in the long run. True neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you act naturally, without prejudice or compulsion. However, true neutral can be a dangerous alignment when it represents apathy, indifference, and a lack of conviction.
[HR][/HR]
*Detailed Results:*

Alignment:
Lawful Good ----- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (20)
Neutral Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
Chaotic Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (17)
Lawful Neutral -- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (21)
True Neutral ---- XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (22)
Chaotic Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (18)
Lawful Evil ----- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral Evil ---- XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Chaotic Evil ---- XXXXXXXX (8)

Law & Chaos:
Law ----- XXXXXXXXX (9)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXX (10)
Chaos --- XXXXXX (6)

Good & Evil:
Good ---- XXXXXXXXXXX (11)
Neutral - XXXXXXXXXXXX (12)
Evil ---- XX (2)


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Chaotic neutral. I expected this one or some of the descriptions below.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Lawful Neutral. :kitteh:

I usually abide to the laws, but some laws I don't agree with especially if they really clash with my values. But they rarely do cause I can't think of an example. :laughing: Laws are generally fair in my opinion. For example... Don't kill people for terrible reasons you silly goose. :angry: Though being chaotic is okay. :laughing: Sometimes I'm fairly chaotic. :crazy:

Also I'm relatively neutral. I personally like to be the middle ground. :laughing: But I lean slightly more towards good. I mean, what is the point of being evil? :laughing: To cause hurt and suffering to others? That is why evil is bad. :angry: Why would you do that? :shocked:

So by default, goodness wins. :kitteh:

Of course sometimes you got to be evil to beat evil... like a necessary evil that needs to be done. 

...I guess being evil is good for works of fiction. :laughing: I mean, the good guys gotta have someone to fight against...

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## Ostara (Jun 6, 2017)

I got Chaotic good. But Choatic neutral was only 1 point less. I like this test. Some strange questions, but the result is pretty accurate I think. 

Chaotic good is the best alignment you can be because it combines a good heart with a free spirit. However, chaotic good can be a dangerous alignment when it disrupts the order of society and punishes those who do well for themselves.


----------



## Turboglo214 (Jul 11, 2016)

True Neutral


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

I got *True Neutral*, and I'm an *INFP*. I think it described me very well, and I liked some of the questions, pretty interesting.


----------

